# Rechtschreibung im Word 2007 falsch



## aquila (23. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

kann das sein das Word 2007 noch die alte Rechtschreibreform beinhaltet?
Gibt es dazu einen Patch?


----------



## Remme (23. März 2008)

Moin schau mal unter 

Office Button - Word Optionen - Dokumentenprüfung

da ist eine Pulldownliste mit dem Namen Französchische Modi da kann man einstellen

Traditionelle und neue Rechtschreibung
Traditionelle Rechtschreibung
neue Rechtschreibung

lg


----------

